# Prender luz de linterna con un motor de juguete



## DerPapitem (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola gente. Un saludo a todos, este es mi primer post acá.
Estoy intentando hacer un sencillo experimento, que creo haber hecho cuando era niño.
Básicamente tengo varios motores de juguetes, que consegui en el mercado de las pulgas, y todos funcionan correctamente.
El asunto es que, de los cables que salen de los polos del motor, que van a la batería, quiero colocar una pequeña ampolleta, y cuando al hacer girar el eje del motor, como por ejemplo con la mano, que esta ampolleta se prenda.
Pienso que si uno logra por situaciones externas, mover el eje del motor, se genera electricidad no?, por muy poca que sea.
El asunto es que lo he intentado con distintos motores y ampolletas (pensando que el amperaje o voltaje tenga algo que ver) y no logro que esto me resulte. 
Que opinan? es posible hacerlo? podria haberlo logrado cuando niño o lo estoy soñando?

Bueno, se habran dado cuenta que soy bastante amateur de la electronica, y que siendo esto quizás una tonteria, nisiquera logro resolverlo.
Gracias anticipadas por cualquier ayuda que puedan brinda.
suerte.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

amos a ver si que se puede hacer, solo que si el motor es de juguete, no producira mas de 5 voltios, asi que prueba con una lamparita de una linterna de estas de llavero o un led y una resistencia de 680 +- deberia encender mal, si no ve a una tienda de electronica y comprate una lamparita de 3v ma o menos y pruebalo que seguro que funciona.


----------



## DerPapitem (Ago 20, 2006)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. Me fijaba que las ampolletas que tenia son de mas o menos 6 volts. Bueno, conseguire una de 3 y a ver que pasa. Siempre es necesario usar una resistencia? o sólo si uso un led o algo asi?
Bueno, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2006)

Como el motor te genera tan poca corriente, no es necesario que utilices una resistencia limitadora.

Saludos.


----------



## DerPapitem (Ago 21, 2006)

Gracias por la ayuda nuevamente. Cuando lo logre les mandare foto. Estoy haciendo una luz para mi bicicleta que funcione con el viento. Bueno, es sólo un juego, y con que la luz sea una simple "chispa" ya es suficiente.


----------

